# motherboard dead???



## techinewbei (Jan 27, 2013)

guys need your help again

my motherboard was running well.but one day when i started everthng was ok but there was a display problem monitor was going to stand by mode, cpu fan was running, power led was also ready dvd drive was also running,bt there was no signal on monitor.

i took my CPU to a local vendor from where i had purchased the board,the technician there told me that board is dead i was having the warranty period so they send that to asus service center,they it will take 3 months to get repaired so i brought another biostar board it was running fine but one day again the same problem appeared "NO DISPLAY".now this is sent to biostar service center.i have got my asus board back now.

i want to know the reason,for this problem. is there any problem with my house electrical wiring(local vendor told me to check electric board) or any other reason for getting this problem again and again

guyz please help me,i cant afford a board once again,if it happens again.

thank you


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

Well two mobos dead really gives a hint that there might be an issue. Do you get electrical surges in your area and yes do check the Circuit Board, see if its earthed properly or not.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2013)

My friend had exactly the same problem. The culprit came out to be a lan card which was shorting two points so he was not getting any signal to the display but the pc itself was running. He them removed the card and the pc ran good as new, well maybe not as new  but it worked. Try to verify that any card connected is working properly. And is your asus board working fine?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2013)

btw, what is your PSU??


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm suspecting the PSu mostly but thogh very rare a bad cpu can also cause this.

@ OP - when you ask for a hardware related query try to post the system spec on the first post itself like CPU,mobo, PSu, amount of ram etc. with brand names and models.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'm suspecting the PSu mostly but thogh very rare a bad cpu can also cause this.
> 
> @ OP -* when you ask for a hardware related query try to post the system spec on the first post itself like CPU,mobo, PSu, amount of ram etc. with brand names and models.*



incorporate your RIG specs in your signature. that way you can just refer people to your siggy.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

This problem lacks necessary info about PC components. Need more info.


----------



## techinewbei (Feb 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> My friend had exactly the same problem. The culprit came out to be a lan card which was shorting two points so he was not getting any signal to the display but the pc itself was running. He them removed the card and the pc ran good as new, well maybe not as new  but it worked. Try to verify that any card connected is working properly. And is your asus board working fine?



yes its working fine no problm yet

cpu----pentium dual core E5700 3ghz
mobo--"asus P5G41T-MLX"{currently using this one} AND 
           "biostar G41D3C"
RAM---ZION 1333 DDR3 6GB(4+2)
PSU---INTEX 450W
graphic---ASUS 210 1 GB
monitor--LG E2290V
modem--DLINK DSL-2750U
UPS----MICROTAK 650 VA


sory guyz for nt providing d specs

and thanq for replying


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Your PSU is the culprit here. Change it to a better one to be on the safer side. 
Corsair CX-430v2 is a good option for ~2.5k. 
If you want something cheaper then Corsair VS-450 @ 2.1k and Corsair VS-350 @ 1.75k are good options.

And your RMA for Asus board took 3 months! This is really the worst RMA I have seen.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2013)

where VS 350 is available for 1.75K - on every oinline shop it's priced more than 2k.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did anyone say that? Even I didnt. 
I said VS-350 is available for around 1.75k.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> where CX430v2 is available for 1.75K - on every oinline shop it's priced more than 2k.



finally.. the topgear makes a mix up!! 



saswat23 said:


> Your PSU is the culprit here. Change it to a better one to be on the safer side.
> *Corsair CX-430v2 is a good option for ~2.5k. *
> If you want something cheaper then Corsair VS-450 @ 2.1k and Corsair VS-350 @ 1.75k are good options.
> 
> And your RMA for Asus board took 3 months! This is really the worst RMA I have seen.



 mixed it up??


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ come on, man I'm a human too so mistakes can happen but the question remains - where VS 350 is available at 1.75k ?

BTW, one point I would like to mention about VS350 is if someone has a mobo with only 4 pin cpu power connector he better get something else as the cpu power connector of VS350 is 8 pin only - there's no other 4 pin cpu power connector - modding it to fit into  4 pin connector will void the warranty and it's too difficult to find a 8 pin to 4 pin cpu power connector.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 5, 2013)

Try booting up with just MoBo+CPU and PSU on a cardboard sheet. [Avoid any Static electricity discharge to your board].
If you don't get any beep signals from the MoBoard , chances are that its either the CPU or Mobo.
For ruling out any issue with PSU , test for power in USB/PS2 ports.Most of the time , it helps.;
If its gives a beep then hopes are alive.
 Try th'm and post the results.

And its always suggested to test thing out yourself before getting a helping hand from any local shopwalas or technicians. Most of the time , they tend to replace unnecessary parts for the sake of money.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> where VS 350 is available at 1.75k ?


Regardless of the place it is available, it is a VERY bad choice.
Minimum choice is CX430V2, and in some cases VS450.

But not VS350 or VS250 or some other newly made cr@p by Corsair for Indian market.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not aware of any Corsair VS250 . anyway, granted they may not using very high quality components but still better than other psus priced under 2k but the biggest issue is with the 8 pin cpu power connector - usualyy people wo buy such low powerful psus have mobos with 4 pin cpu power connector mostly.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2013)

Does Corsair not know that? The why is it making such type of PSU. 

*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/v/s/vs350_sideview_cable_1.png 
I can see: 
1. 20 Pin m'board connector 
2. 1*Molex connector 
3. 1*PCIe connector 
4. 1*Floppy connector 
where are the sata power connector cables and CPU power connector cables?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ That PSU is for those who still use old P4 or Athlon X2 systems with Molex HDD, ODDs.

BTW there is one SATA connector.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Does Corsair not know that? The why is it making such type of PSU.
> 
> *www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/v/s/vs350_sideview_cable_1.png
> I can see:
> ...



buddy look carefully  .. that mobo connector is a 24 pin based.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup, that's a 24-Pin one. This PSU doesnt seem to be a good one at all. 
IMO this PSU shouldnt be suggested.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

instead of buying this, buy the 2.5K worth CX430V2... its really good.

and, IMO, the CX430V2 must be the base suggestion for any build.

*basic build/HTPC


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 7, 2013)

@ OP

Do check, without wearing your rubber slippers, if your cabinet is sending or passing out mild electrical shocks when you touch the back area of your cabinet near the PSU and the motherboard IO area. If yes then get back, we will help you out with a solution or two. If not change that PSU. Get an Antec Basiq 350 or a Corsair VS350 on the cheaper side of good things.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

^ uh oh.. that is the most common symptom of grounding problem. spells trouble for PC components.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 7, 2013)

check your house cabling for earthing fault with a electrician

what i have seen is most mobo faults like this were caused by improper earthing


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2013)

Where is the reply from OP?


----------

